# Romax 3000



## d78coots (Mar 30, 2009)

Is the Rothenburger Romax 3000 compatible with viega cu press fittings and viega pureflow?


----------



## d78coots (Mar 30, 2009)

hello? anybody out there?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Hello...


----------



## d78coots (Mar 30, 2009)

was this a supremely stupid question? the silence is deafening.


----------

